# medir conector vga



## petricevic (Abr 15, 2008)

hola a todos, estuve mirando en el buscador y no encontre el tema al respecto..
resulta que tengo un monitor aoc y desde hace dia no anda bien...y es necesario moverle el conector vga de la placa de video....el problema es el monitor xq ya probe con otro monitor y anda perfecto....
lo que queria saber ya q soy novato en esto...es como medir con un tester digital y con que escala para saber si hay un corto en el conector vga.....
estuve buscando información pero no encontre nada concreto que muestre como se realiza el testeo..
desde ya gracias a todos...


----------



## Rodrigo RPM (Abr 15, 2008)

Hola.
Respondiendo a tu pregunta de las mediciones, para saber si hay un cable cortado, es decir si hay continuidad entre un punto de un conductor y otro, debes poner tu tester en el modo de medir resistencia, si en la pantalla te aparec un valor lo mas cercano a "0" hay continuidad, si aparece algun valor de resistencia o resistencia infinita el cable esta cortado.
Un detalle, si es que si quieres saber si el cable esta cortado o no debes medir continuidad entre cada uno de los pines del conector vga y los terminales donde se conectan estos cables en el interior de tu monitor, de otro modo es imposible.

A simple vista lo mas probable es que el cable de señal que tu mueves tenga cortado uno o varios de los cables internos que este trae, si este fuese el problema te recomiendo que compres un conector d-sub de 15 pines (conector vga) y que trates de conectar todo en el mismo orden, esto es muy dificil y debes tener cuidado. La otra solución fácil seria que consiguieras un monitor similar con el cable de señal bueno y que lo cortes para ponerselo al tuyo.

Pero fijate bien antes de pensar en lo que te dije en si algun pin del conector vga esta curvado o quebrado, en lo posible trata de limpiar estos pines, ya que que la suciedad puede estar cauando tu problema.
Saludos


----------



## JV (Abr 15, 2008)

Rodrigo RPM dijo:
			
		

> A simple vista lo mas probable es que el cable de señal que tu mueves tenga cortado uno o varios de los cables internos que este trae,...


Estoy de acuerdo.



			
				Rodrigo RPM dijo:
			
		

> si este fuese el problema te recomiendo que compres un conector d-sub de 15 pines (conector vga) y que trates de conectar todo en el mismo orden, esto es muy dificil y debes tener cuidado. La otra solución fácil seria que consiguieras un monitor similar con el cable de señal bueno y que lo cortes para ponerselo al tuyo.



Existen como repuesto cables de monitores, se compran en casas de electronica. Si no se consigue un cable identico (cambian los conectores en el interior del monitor), se compra uno generico y se modifica, es mucho mas facil de realizar.


Saludos..


----------



## petricevic (Abr 16, 2008)

ok...gracias por su rápida respuesta...voy a buscar un cable para poder reemplazarlo....
saludos a todos


----------

